# Neuer Drucker



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2011)

Abend 
Also meine Eltern brauchen dringend einen neuen Drucker aber ich weis nicht was zurzeit gut ist und was nicht  Also der Drucker sollte drucken ist ja klar , Scannen, Faxen etc. also alles können dabei sollte er sowenig tinte wie möglich verbrachen aber denoch schnell drucken können. Das Budget liegt bei ca. 300€ Was für ein Drucker sollte es dann sein Laser oder Farbdrucker ich weis nicht was besser ist bekannte hatten mal einen Laserdrucker denke ich jedenfalls hatte solchen extrem langen Patronen so lang wie der Drucker selbst und da war nach 20 Blatt schon schluss!

Danke erstmal


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2011)

Wieviel drucken die denn pro Monat, und wieviel davon Farbe? 300€ wäre schon sehr viel, das gibt man an sich eher aus, wenn man Büro-Druckaufkommen hat.


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2011)

Also die drucken sehr viel das meiste schwarz/weiß Farbe kaum.  Es geht darum das er schnell und viel drucken kann ohne viel Farbe verbrauchen zu müssen. Scannen sollte er auch schnell beim alten Drucker dauert das er muss erst warm werden. Ich finde 300€ auch ein bisschen viel aber naja 300€ ist die Grenze.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2011)

Das ist ja eben die Frage: wenn "viel" so pro Monat 30 Seiten sind, dann wäre es in der Summe trotz der hohen Tintenpreise billiger, sich einen Drucker für 100€ zu holen. Wenn die aber 200 Seiten drucken, kann es wiederum lohnenswerter sein, am Anfang in der Tat mehr auszugeben.

Das mit dem "warm werden" ist allerdings normal, ist nur die Frage, WIE lange es beim jetzigen Modell dauert.

Bei Farbe: Fotoqualität, oder sind es nur mal Dinge, die zwar Farbe haben, aber bei denen das eher sekundär ist, zB da ist halt mal ein Diagramm mit Farben, oder ein Firmenlogo oder so? Farb-Laser mit Fax und Scanner gibt es bis 300€ ohnehin nur 3-4 Modelle.

zB der Konica Minolta magicolor 1690MF, Farblaser (A0HF022) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  aber nicht grad güsntig beim Betrieb, laut Herstellerangabe 2500 Seiten pro s-w-Toner, das ergibt zum die 2,6 Cent pro Seite. Oder der heir: Epson AcuLaser CX16, Farblaser (C11CB05001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  da sind es auch 2,7Cent pro Seite bei s-w.

Und wie sieht es sonst aus? Soll er vlt. auch WLAN haben? Gibt es eine Mindestgröße beim Papierfach?


Vorschläge: die haben 250 Seiten Papierfach und auch WLAN. Und ca. 30 Seiten pro Minute beim drucken, also sehr schnell. 

HP OfficeJet Pro 6500 Wireless, Tinte (CB057A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland da kostet der Druck (wenn man den Herstellerangaben vertraut) mit einer XL-Patrone unter 2 Cent pro Seite. Billiger wird es da auch kaum, wenn man einen teureren Drucker kauft. 

zB der hier ist schon wieder teurer beim Unterhalt: Brother MFC-6490CW, Tinte (MFC6490CWG1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Der hier wäre wiederum pro Seite einen TICK preiswerter: HP OfficeJet Pro 8500A A910a, Tinte (CM755A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hier ähnlich und besser bei der Scanauflösung: HP OfficeJet Pro 8500 Wireless, Tinte (CB023A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

So, jetzt sind die Druckkosten pro Seite halt nicht mal 0,5Cent auseinander. D.h. bei 100€ Preisunterschied rentiert sich der teurere erst nach 20.000 Seiten. Pro Monat zB 200 Seiten = 100 Monate = nach 8 Jahren


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Februar 2011)

Also Wlan ist nicht unbedingt nötig er sollte halt schnell sein und es wird sehr viel im Monat gedruckt (Schwart/Weiß) rund 150-200 sind es schon und eig. nur A4 nicht größer.


----------



## riedochs (1. Februar 2011)

Bei der Druckmenge könnte sich schon ein Laserdrucker lohnen. Mitunter könnte es billiger sein sich fuer die reinen Ausdrucke einen günstigen S/W Laser zusätzlich hinzustellen. Bei diesen sind die Toner auch meistens deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Februar 2011)

Ich denke an diese beiden aber ich weis nicht welcher besser ist:
Brother MFC-6490CW Multifunktion Tinten Drucker 6000x1200dpi WLAN/LAN/USB2.0 - Computer

Hewlett Packard OfficeJet 8500 Pro Wireless Multifunktion Tinten Drucker 4800x1200dpi


----------



## docdent (1. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bei der Druckmenge könnte sich schon ein Laserdrucker lohnen. Mitunter könnte es billiger sein sich fuer die reinen Ausdrucke einen günstigen S/W Laser zusätzlich hinzustellen. Bei diesen sind die Toner auch meistens deutlich günstiger.


Schön wär's, aber leider ist gerade bei den billiger Laserdruckern (color und s/w) der Tonerpreis inzwischen so exorbitant, dass Tintenstrahler da z.T. erheblich billiger sind.


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich denke an diese beiden aber ich weis nicht welcher besser ist:
> Brother MFC-6490CW Multifunktion Tinten Drucker 6000x1200dpi WLAN/LAN/USB2.0 - Computer
> 
> Hewlett Packard OfficeJet 8500 Pro Wireless Multifunktion Tinten Drucker 4800x1200dpi


Besser ist zweifelsohne der HP. Die Druckqualität der Brother-Drucker bei Fotodruck liegt deutlich unter HP und Canon. Positiv bei Brother ist aber, dass man billige Tintenpatronen (kein Chip!) bekommt. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich einen MFC-6490CW besitze:  Ich zahle ca. 2€ für eine Patrone - davon sind die Nachbau/Recycling-Patronen von Canon und HP weit entfernt.

Bevor Du überhaupt einen Drucker kaufst, solltest Du mal auf druckerzubehoer.de o.ä. nach den Kosten für die _Nachbau_-Tinten/Toner suchen. Das ist m.E. ein entscheidendes Kriterium.

Der MFC-6490Cw ist übrigens ein A3-Drucker - die Frage ist ob Du das brauchst. Man merkt das nämlich leider auch am Platzbedarf

Was den Scanner angeht: Die Brother-Scanner arbeiten mit anderer Technik und müssen im Gegensatz zu Canon und HP keine Lampe aufwärmen. Vorteil: Der Scan startet sofort, dafür ist leider die Tiefenschärfe schlechter, d.h. das Bild wird schnell unscharf, wenn die Vorlage nicht plan auf dem Glas liegt


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Februar 2011)

Der Farbdruck ist eig. nicht so wichtig da sogut wie nie mit Farbe gedruckt wird. Es kann vllt. mal vorkommen das A3 gebraucht wird wer weis. Die Tinte des MFC6490 CW ist billig. Gescannt wird auch hauptsächlich schwarz/weiß. Ich tendiere zum Brother aber bin für andere Drucker immernoch offen. Danke erstmal


----------



## riedochs (1. Februar 2011)

docdent schrieb:


> Schön wär's, aber leider ist gerade bei den billiger Laserdruckern (color und s/w) der Tonerpreis inzwischen so exorbitant, dass Tintenstrahler da z.T. erheblich billiger sind.



Ich habe immer die günstigen nachgebauten Toner gekauft. Konnte da keinen Unterschied zum Original feststellen. Tinte für viele Ausdrucke ist zu teuer, gerade bei HP.

S/W Laser: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a513235.html
original Toner: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a513272.html
nachbau Toner: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a561694.html

macht bei Original 60 Euro und bei Nachbau 21 Euro für ca. 2000 Seiten. Mit Tinte kommst du da kaum hin. Abgesehen von der Qualität und dem Schriftbild was bei Laser immer noch besser ist.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Februar 2011)

Leider ist da aber kein Fax dabei und meine Eltern wollen All-in-One.


----------



## docdent (1. Februar 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Der Farbdruck ist eig. nicht so wichtig da sogut wie nie mit Farbe gedruckt wird. Es kann vllt. mal vorkommen das A3 gebraucht wird wer weis. Die Tinte des MFC6490 CW ist billig. Gescannt wird auch hauptsächlich schwarz/weiß. Ich tendiere zum Brother aber bin für andere Drucker immernoch offen. Danke erstmal


Es gibt auch nette A4-Drucker von Brother  Ich finde zwar, dass die mechanische Qualität von Brother bescheiden ist, aber 3 Jahre sollten die schon halten (so lange hat man auch Garantie)


riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe immer die günstigen nachgebauten Toner gekauft. Konnte da keinen Unterschied zum Original feststellen. Tinte für viele Ausdrucke ist zu teuer, gerade bei HP.
> 
> S/W Laser: HP LaserJet P1566 (CE663A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> original Toner: HP Toner 78A schwarz (CE278A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


Der Preis für deinen Toner ist wirklich ok - leider gibt es aber für viele aktuelle Billigdrucker _keine(n)_ kompatible Tinte/Toner. Ich habe bei den Neugeräten (von Canon bis Samsung, egal ob Tinte oder Toner) das Gefühl, dass die Hersteller dauernd neue Modelle auf den Markt werfen, die jeweils minimal modifzierte Kartuschen haben, um den Nachbauern das Leben schwer zu machen.

Mit meiner Tinte komme ich auf weniger als 2Euro für 500 Blatt Tintenkosten. Das liegt weit unter den Kosten von Laserdruckern . Für den Hausgebrauch reicht es und für alles andere steht der Laserdrucker nebendran . Was HP angeht, hast Du völlig recht!


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Februar 2011)

Ich denke das ich denn Brother nehme da die Tinte sehr billig ist. Sollte woll passen und falls er nicht läuft wie er soll kommt der HP in Haus.


----------

